#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-12-02
<matheus_carvalho> boa noite a todos
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-12-03
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-12-02
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite a todos
